
Adblock Plus Extension Developer Raises Funding From Mystery Partner - pclark
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/25/adblock-plus-funding/
======
noelchurchill
Imagine if the anonymous funder was Apple, attempting to take Google out by
choking them off of ad revenue.

